# Think I perfected the fried chicken.



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Seasoned with ground black pepper, sea salt and garlic. Rubbed in mustard then put in self rising flour. Fried in peanut oil at 325 degrees for 20 minutes. Once out of fryer let sit for a few minutes. Absolutely amazing!

How do y'all do homemade fried chicken?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks good. I'm hungry.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I might have to try this, does look good.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

WOW Drummer,I think you have perfected fried yard-bird.Good job and report.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Number one.....I buy a REAL fryer....~3 1/2 to 4 1/2 lbs. Quite a bit more tender and not all the gobs of yellow fat on the baking hens of 5-5 1/2 lbs......sold today as "fryers"!

Garlic salt and black pepper, maybe paparika and/or a little cayenne if I want something a little different. Roll in flour and pan fry in a cast iron skillet with ~ 3/4" of oil. If you like a little more crust, flour, buttermilk and flour again. Get grease hot first in the skillet and then turn down the heat to a steady "sizzle" after the temp stabilizes. Turn a couple of times when pan frying to keep the bottom side from getting too dark. Don't cook on too high or the bottom will scorch or burn. If your grease is smoking....it is too hot.

Pour out most of oil, and make gravy with all the little brown bits left in the bottom of pan. If they are not a nice brown, you cooked on too high a heat.

I have used mustard on fish, but never on chicken.....might have to try it!! That is the neat thing about this board......learn something new every day!!

In my best Julia Childs voice...."Bon Appetite!!" LOL

PS.....Better buy two or three of the REAL fryers ~ $4.50......I can just about eat one myself! Grandma would bake or make chicken pot pie out of any old non laying hen over 5#.

Later
R3F


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Red3Fish said:


> Number one.....I buy a REAL fryer....~3 1/2 to 4 1/2 lbs. Quite a bit more tender and not all the gobs of yellow fat on the baking hens of 5-5 1/2 lbs.
> 
> Garlic salt and black pepper, maybe paparika and/or a little cayenne if I want something a little different. Roll in flour and pan fry in a cast iron skillet with ~ 3/4" of oil. If you like a little more crust, flour, buttermilk and flour again. Get grease hot first in the skillet and then turn down the heat to a steady "sizzle" after the temp stabilizes. Turn a couple of times when pan frying to keep the bottom side from getting too dark. Don't cook on too high or the bottom will scorch or burn.
> 
> ...


 Yep. I wish you could buy wings and drumsticks only from the smaller birds too.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Red3Fish said:


> Number one.....I buy a REAL fryer....~3 1/2 to 4 1/2 lbs. Quite a bit more tender and not all the gobs of yellow fat on the baking hens of 5-5 1/2 lbs......sold today as "fryers"!
> 
> Garlic salt and black pepper, maybe paparika and/or a little cayenne if I want something a little different. Roll in flour and pan fry in a cast iron skillet with ~ 3/4" of oil. If you like a little more crust, flour, buttermilk and flour again. Get grease hot first in the skillet and then turn down the heat to a steady "sizzle" after the temp stabilizes. Turn a couple of times when pan frying to keep the bottom side from getting too dark. Don't cook on too high or the bottom will scorch or burn. If your grease is smoking....it is too hot.
> 
> ...


That's how I do it except I add a little onion powder for seasoning to your suggestion's. Gives the chicken great flavor.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Combine all ingredients as listed below in a small jar with a tight fitting lid (a pint size canning jar work good & will stay fresh for months). Shake mixture to combine (makes about 1 cup).

6 Tablespoons paprika
3 Tablespoon onion salt
1 Tablespoon celery salt
1 Tablespoon rubbed sage
1 Tablespoon garlic powder
1 Tablespoon ground allspice
1 Tablespoon ground oregano
1 Tablespoon chili powder
1 Tablespoon black pepper
1 Tablespoon basil leaves, crushed
1 Tablespoon marjoram leaves, crushed finely

To coat the chicken:
Mix together 4 teaspoons mixture, 1 cup flour, 2 tablespoons packed light brown sugar & 1 teaspoon of salt. Place in a gallon plastic food bag & add chicken & shake to coat.

Fry, drain on paper towels. Enjoy!!!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

You got the crust down for sure... for better flavor in the meat itself, be sure to brine the chicken parts for about an hour. Some places also soak the chicken in buttermilk for a hour as a tenderizer before frying. Granted... these steps add lots of time to the process, but may be worth it - try two batches - with and without brining and see the difference.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm a fan of brining. I'll try that out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Another tip....

Add 3, or 4 heaping tablespoons of bacon grease to your oil. Your Cardiologist won't approve, but it gives that bird a great flavor.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anyone use crisco anymore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

DrummerBoy471 said:


> Does anyone use crisco anymore?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peanut, or Canola oil is what I buy.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Peanut, or Canola oil is what I buy.


Me too. A buddy asked me if anyone used crisco... I remember my grandparents did when I was a kid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hurricane Mike (Mar 7, 2006)

Mix alittle corn statch in that flower makes it good and crispy


----------



## short plank (Jul 26, 2014)

I see everyone has the same opinion i have, chickens today aren' worth my time in most stotes.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Shortplank.......FYI "my" Brookshire Bros here in Katy (Franz Rd)carry the smaller fryer ~4-4 1/2#. Some HEBs also carry the smaller ones. It doesn't hurt to ask the butcher about them....they can get them if enough demand.

PS......If you dont cook on too high a heat and burn your oil, you can let your oil cool, and pour through cheese cloth to strain and use a couple of more times. Usually get three "fries" out of a batch of oil. I have three containers in pantry....chicken oil, fish oil and bacon grease. 

Yeah, I am a conservation minded person....or as the old lady says "Tight as a girdle on a fat lady" LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

I like to fry them whole, like a turkey! 3lb is the perfect size for frying whole. Brine, shoot it up, and fry! Cut it up and sprinkle a little Slap Ya Mama on it and enjoy!


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

MRDEJ said:


> I like to fry them whole, like a turkey! 3lb is the perfect size for frying whole. Brine, shoot it up, and fry! Cut it up and sprinkle a little Slap Ya Mama on it and enjoy!


I like to do this as well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Stewarts in Brazoria sells small chickens free range maybe? No comparison to Pilgrims pride. Great for bbq too. Anybody remember J.M.H. in West U.? same as what they sold back in the day.


----------

